

Ask HN: Should reduced salary + vested options (after year) == market rate? - ishbits

What I'm trying to determine is, if I take a below market rate salary at a startup, is it reasonable to ask for a percentage of equity (based on valuation at time of job offer) where the vested portion of my equity, plus my salary received after one year is around my market rate had I worked at a non-startup for the year?<p>As any value I work for below market rate I consider my risk, and I feel like I should be compensated for that in equity.<p>Thanks.
======
chanced
Absolutely dude. In fact you should ask for more. This is not only good for
you but it benefits them as well. If you have a vested interest in the company
succeeding, you'll naturally be more devoted to it.

The bottom line is, regardless of what people may say, working at a startup is
risky and you will more than likely end up working more than your cubical-
dwelling counterparts. Ownership is what makes this okay at the end of the
day.

------
gesman
Definitely ask to a max.

That is also depends on your negotiation stance (your unique qualities that
are hard to find replacement for) as well as startup's willingness to
negotiate anything.

In other words have plan B in case they say "NO" to everything.

